# Bechare Zameen Par



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2008)

So how many guys here had the privilage of seeing it ? 
Any personal reviews ?
Discuss it all in this thread about one of MTV's best movies till date


----------



## Pathik (Sep 26, 2008)

Found it to be crappy. Not as good as Ghoom!.

Tomorrow Cheque De India is gonna be telecast.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2008)

Ohhh.. I missed this movie..will see next time on MTV...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2008)

^^lolunoob It just got over half an hour back when it was screened again today 

Tomorrow is Cheque De India...


Anyway, I still like that Bam Bam Bole remix where the "amir khan" comes dressed up as the Joker from The Dark Knight


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh man! This is one supercool film. The Amir khan dude is so good at imitating the read Amir, its fantastic! 

"Ey. Bacchon ko khun darata hai!" is a classic! 

I also like how they make fun of the current schooling system. Highly recommended. I preferred it to Ghoom.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2008)

it was super cool...i loved whn the Dark Knight joker jumped in......"Bum Bum le le"..lolz


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 26, 2008)

lol nice........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 26, 2008)

OMG cyrus sahukar is so good!

din't watch the movie though,just teh trailers.Hope its up somewhere.:<


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 26, 2008)

I found this to be idiotic.I would still prefer those Fully Faltoo spoofs over these short films.Although Ghoom was an exception & was really funny.


----------



## 2kewl (Sep 26, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Oh man! This is one supercool film. *The Amir khan dude is so good at imitating the read Amir, its fantastic! *
> 
> "Ey. Bacchon ko khun darata hai!" is a classic!
> 
> I also like how they make fun of the current schooling system. Highly recommended. I preferred it to Ghoom.



He was fantastic! 

His name is Howard Rosemeyer, btw. He's also a choreographer.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

Man I never saw any of these. Seems they were really funny. 
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/107large.png


----------



## krates (Sep 26, 2008)

jhalak dekh lo

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxkgelsIfnY

the movie is available on _<snip>_


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 26, 2008)

I liked few high points of this movie...though ghoom was the best one so far. . They shud make one every week...


----------



## blueshift (Sep 26, 2008)

Very funny indeed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

Havent seen it but if they are making fun of a Hindi film then I will support it....... till my last breath


----------



## eggman (Sep 26, 2008)

Spoofing is not making fun!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 27, 2008)

What time is Cheque De India releasing today ?


----------



## hellknight (Sep 27, 2008)

Not so nice.. i liked the series in which they kicked the ass of Saurav Ganguly by showing a thin man with lot of necklaces hanging around his neck.. MTV sux.. where the hell is music.. kabhi spitsvilla.. kabhi Roadies.. kabhi Teen scooty queen.. and more **** like that..


----------



## 2kewl (Sep 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> What time is Cheque De India releasing today ?



7 p.m.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 27, 2008)

is cheque de india available on torrent now?


----------



## karmanya (Sep 27, 2008)

^^I found Bechare Zammen Par. Only one site had Cheque de, lets wait a while/


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2008)

What the heck happend here.. This page downloaded 10 MB  , My bandwidth monitor showed heavy download, first I thought it was my Antivirus downloading the updates but then I saw this page.. and at the bottom opera showed loading... 10MB


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 27, 2008)

BZP is nice..but not as much as Ghoom


----------



## hullap (Sep 27, 2008)

Charan said:


> What the heck happend here.. This page downloaded 10 MB  , My bandwidth monitor showed heavy download, first I thought it was my Antivirus downloading the updates but then I saw this page.. and at the bottom opera showed loading... 10MB


coz nutheadgautham was spamming here


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheque de India rocked ... So did BZP 

Had a great time watching both.


----------



## iMav (Sep 27, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Man I never saw any of these. Seems they were really funny.


Same here.


----------



## eggman (Sep 27, 2008)

Watched the first 10 mins, and deleted it straight away!!! I mean I love parodies, but  it was stupid and NOT funny!!!


----------



## 4T7 (Sep 27, 2008)

Not funny, its the worst MTV parody ever!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2008)

yea,BZP isn't funny,just saw it.:< though cyrus sahukar and the fake aamir khan are superb.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 28, 2008)

Entertaining


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 28, 2008)

"kya mandir ka ghanta hoon main maaa  (am i a temple bell)"  rofl rofl....


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2008)

Grrrr.. This happnd again  this time 8MB wasted.. im not reading this thread again


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 29, 2008)

^^ kya hua bhai?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 29, 2008)

Me didnt watch any of these *quizmasterash.googlepages.com/tongue.png.
Cable gone made in my area... *quizmasterash.googlepages.com/sad.png


----------



## karmanya (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheque De was pretty crappy. Hopefully Bechare will be better


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 29, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Cheque De was pretty crappy. Hopefully Bechare will be better


Bechare already screened


----------



## karmanya (Sep 29, 2008)

not on my monitor.. xD


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2008)

next fully faltu movie is "Jadoo ek Baar"


----------



## 2kewl (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheque De wasn't too good. That guy Ayushmaan is no Cyrus.

But Cyrus did well...mocking Raghu


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 4, 2008)

Which movie are they telecasting today?

Jadoo ek baar? Krissh?


----------

